# Rack for camper shell



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Have a leer shell on a 2011 cheverolet ext cab swb. Wanting to put a rack on top to carry rods in ski racks. Open to opinions on what to get.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I have Thule racks and accessories on mine. I chose them because they have bars with a rectangular cross-section. Yakima bars are round and I've heard reports of kayak mounts slipping around the bar when loading or unloading. Just something to think about if you think you might get a kayak in the future.

My truck is similar to yours, except I have a 2500HD (NBS). I installed the Thule TB60 tracks, the Thule 3101 Podium Fit Kit (set of 4) for the 460 podium foot pack, a set of 4 Thule 460 Podium Feet, topped by LB78 load bars.

I have a pair of Thule Hullavators installed for hauling kayaks, so I needed the long bars to clear the side of the truck when the kayaks were lowered. I was able to shorten the bars by about 6", but any more and I'd be hitting the side of the truck.

I don't have a local source for racks, so I've purchased all of my Thule gear online from Onion River Sports. They have consistently had the best prices once you figure in shipping.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks! just what i needed to know. Will be looking into this .


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

You're welcome.

Also, when you mount your tracks to the shell, I'd recommend placing them fairly close to the edge of the shell. I didn't do that with mine and I ended up with some flexing of the fiberglass shell top. If I had moved them about 3" closer to the edge they would have been supported by a stiffer part of the roof.

Of course, I have the bars, two sets of Hullavators, and two fishing kayaks on board. If you're just loading up rods in a ski rack you shouldn't have that problem.

Another tip on loading rods in ski racks.... You may have problems with the reels hitting the roof. To solve this problem I pop-riveted aluminum tubing on either side of a plastic storage container so that the tubing bridged the gap between the front and rear ski racks. I cut the front and back out of the storage tube to provide clearance for the rods to pass through.

The bottom of the tub supported my reels and kept the handles from resting on the roof of the shell. Drill some holes in the bottom of the tub to allow water to drain.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks again. I think there is a store at concord mills in concord that sells thule. Will check them out in a couple of weeks. Going to charlotte and will swing by there.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I also have Thule Racks on my shell. They are adapted to fit on my other racks that came on the shell. Gave the overall width about a foot more clearance.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

for about a hundred bucks I had this one made, mainly because I never knew anyone made such a beast








js


----------

